# Huge yarn bombing in Poland



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/08/olek-locomotive/]

This is amazing. These yarn bombing projects just get better and better. Would love to see this one in person.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy (Feb 20, 2013)

I love yarn bombing! It just makes me happy and brings a smile to my face. Thanks for sharing! N.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Was this artist commissioned to do this? It is beautiful and amazing. Just wondering how the details of such a project is worked out.....


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Wow! I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I may be a wet blanket...or a party pooper...but I can't help but wonder how many hats, blankets, sweaters, mittens all this yarn could be used for.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

All I can say is "WoW"!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That may be the most artistic yarn bombing I have seen..... Great patterns and color usage... Stunning..... 

Yes, that is a lot of yarn that COULD have been used differently, but then, the metal in a sculpture COULD have made a pot for cooking or some other useful article. Art comes with many different mediums and yarn and fabric is one of them.... (Besides, a lot of these are disassembled and the yarn does go to charity projects.)


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

That is a very good point, Dreamweaver and I agree with it. I still think that many,many people could get a lot of use out of that yarn. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That may be the most artistic yarn bombing I have seen..... Great patterns and color usage... Stunning.....
> 
> Yes, that is a lot of yarn that COULD have been used differently, but then, the metal in a sculpture COULD have made a pot for cooking or some other useful article. Art comes with many different mediums and yarn and fabric is one of them.... (Besides, a lot of these are disassembled and the yarn does go to charity projects.)


I agree with you, Dreamweaver. These artists are aware of the resources they're using and the yarn will most likely be reused in a responsible way.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Cade's G'ma said:


> Wow! Was this artist commissioned to do this? It is beautiful and amazing. Just wondering how the details of such a project is worked out.....


I also wonder how you go about making a crochet pattern for a TRAIN!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

dad's funnyface said:


> I also wonder how you go about making a crochet pattern for a TRAIN!


Freeform crochet. 
http://www.freeformcrochet.com/


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

It must be worthwhile to bring smiles and interest to the citizens of Lodz.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

unbelievable & gorgeous


----------



## judywyzlic (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh my! I've never seen anything quite like that!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Novasea said:


> I may be a wet blanket...or a party pooper...but I can't help but wonder how many hats, blankets, sweaters, mittens all this yarn could be used for.


I agree completely. Wastefull extream.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Unbelievable is an understatement. Unbelievably stupid is more like it!!!
What a waste of time, money and yarn!!!


----------



## Lorike (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG - this is great...my family was from this town!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW cute!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

kathimc said:


> Unbelievable is an understatement. Unbelievably stupid is more like it!!!
> What a waste of time, money and yarn!!!


Apart from the yarn, the same could be said of any art form. It's not done to be practical, it's done to beautify the environment. It does that well. Of course, we could get rid of everything that has no practical use and use the resources elsewhere. Bet everyone would be shouting that down too. Unless it only applies to certain projects they don't approve of.

I think it's stunning. I wonder how many people it will inspire.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I don't care for yarn bombings. I would rather see the yarn going to a more worthy cause - hats, scarves, mittens and afghans for the people that need them!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Cheering people up during an economic downturn is a worthy cause. When the economy recovers it will stop.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

No talent was used in producing this "


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

TeeneeBee said:


> Apart from the yarn, the same could be said of any art form. It's not done to be practical, it's done to beautify the environment. It does that well. Of course, we could get rid of everything that has no practical use and use the resources elsewhere. Bet everyone would be shouting that down too. Unless it only applies to certain projects they don't approve of.
> 
> I think it's stunning. I wonder how many people it will inspire.


This is not an art form.. it is knitting and crocheting on an old train... Rolling around naked on a canvas covered with paint is also NOT an art form.

DISCLAIMER!!!!

"No talent was used in producing this "


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

So you don't approve. That's your choice.


----------



## jacqui c (Jan 23, 2011)

That site is really neat!! thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I wouldn't participate in a yarn bomb; but others have the right....
IMHO, it's an undesirable waste of yarn, skill, and time which could be put to much better purpose. My opinion and $2.50 will get you on a crosstown bus...


Novasea said:


> I may be a wet blanket...or a party pooper...but I can't help but wonder how many hats, blankets, sweaters, mittens all this yarn could be used for.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Simply amazing and I'm sure the pieces will be put to good use when the exhibition is finished


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Novasea said:


> I may be a wet blanket...or a party pooper...but I can't help but wonder how many hats, blankets, sweaters, mittens all this yarn could be used for.


There have always been projects/initiatives that have used resources that could have been directed elsewhere. Isabella and Ferdinand could have helped the poor with the funds they paid to outfit Columbus' voyages. The U.S. could have foregone the space program and used the money to reduce the national debt. I could go on and on, but you get the point. There are always benefits to projects and initiatives, from "discovery" of new lands and products (coffee, chocolate, etc.) to the development of items such as microwaves and nonstick pans, and yes, to providing pleasure to the eyes of beholders. Art uplifts our souls. Reusing that yarn for blankets or afghans for the needy is a secondary benefit.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

This is amazing and if you follow the link in the article, the crocodile playground in Brazil is also amazing. Would love to participate or witness a yarn bombing, especially the ones that are later disassembled into blankets for the needy!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Novasea said:


> That is a very good point, Dreamweaver and I agree with it. I still think that many,many people could get a lot of use out of that yarn. Different strokes for different folks


Just so that folks will not waste their time bashing me for stating my opinion...please scroll back and read my reply to Dreamweaver.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

sibergirl said:


> There have always been projects/initiatives that have used resources that could have been directed elsewhere. Isabella and Ferdinand could have helped the poor with the funds they paid to outfit Columbus' voyages. The U.S. could have foregone the space program and used the money to reduce the national debt. I could go on and on, but you get the point. There are always benefits to projects and initiatives, from "discovery" of new lands and products (coffee, chocolate, etc.) to the development of items such as microwaves and nonstick pans, and yes, to providing pleasure to the eyes of beholders. Art uplifts our souls. Reusing that yarn for blankets or afghans for the needy is a secondary benefit.


Isabella and Ferdinand were hoping for personal gain when they financed the voyage of Columbus in that they were hoping to expand the territory of Spain...they were hoping to discover riches..ie gold,spices etc. Columbus told them that he could discover a route to Asia via the Atlantic. I agree that monies used to finance the Space Program could..and should..be used to reduce the national debt,provide healthcare and help establish a stable econony for the future. I see no quality of life which would be lost if we did not have microwave ovens or non stick pans..both of which have been proven to be health risks. I do not agree that helping the needy is secondary.... to anything.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW! That was some project. Would love to see it in person.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! Amazing....


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this is amazing and just wonder how many people will take up K & C after seeing this art-work. Meaning more people will provide knitted garments and afghans for the needy. The yarn would not be wasted. Who could get bored looking at the different parts which make up the train. I wonder where this artist got the yarn in the first place. It may have been donated and if so, then surely if you give something as a gift then you have a right to decide what that gift will be used for. I would donate yarn if it would be admired by thousands and with the possibility of encouraging more knitters.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> [http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/08/olek-locomotive/]
> 
> This is amazing. These yarn bombing projects just get better and better. Would love to see this one in person.


oh my goodness. I is lovely. so much yarn. colorful Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow--I thought I was the only one who saw that as a waste of yarn!! Thought I would be considered the old crank. Thanks to all of you who also do not like to see waste.

Why is it called "bombing?"


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Sophieroz said:


> Wow--I thought I was the only one who saw that as a waste of yarn!! Thought I would be considered the old crank. Thanks to all of you who also do not like to see waste.
> 
> Why is it called "bombing?"


It's called bombing because, like a bomb, it destroys somehing perfectly good and turns it into waste....


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I've shown this before but its worth a 2nd look, this is one of the bridges in my hometown 3 years ago,covered in afghans,scarves,baby blankets all sewn together to cover the Main street bridge, in Cambridge Ontario Canada,
when the display was finished (2 weeks)they were all washed and given to various charities around our hometown.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

That is wonderful--and much better use of yarn.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

grandmasheryl said:


> I've shown this before but its worth a 2nd look, this is one of the bridges in my hometown 3 years ago,covered in afghans,scarves,baby blankets all sewn together to cover the Main street bridge, in Cambridge Ontario Canada,
> when the display was finished (2 weeks)they were all washed and given to various charities around our hometown.


Why do it at all???? Do people have nothing better to do than sew all these items together and then take them all apart?? WHY??


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> I've shown this before but its worth a 2nd look, this is one of the bridges in my hometown 3 years ago,covered in afghans,scarves,baby blankets all sewn together to cover the Main street bridge, in Cambridge Ontario Canada,
> when the display was finished (2 weeks)they were all washed and given to various charities around our hometown.


I think this is brilliant. It not only brings attention to an art form that the younger generations don't seem to appreciate, but it brings much needed awareness to the charities that were supported. Perhaps more crafters will donate their work and non-crafters will offer to donate yarn or funds! Maybe some will even take up the craft!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

it was done to draw attention to Cambridge (Galt's)history in the woollen trade at one time in the late 1800's to the 1970's we had 5 working woolen mills, and Galt is known for it's 3 bridges and church spiers, downtown.All knitters /crocheters could donate their work for the "covered bridge" project.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

grandmasheryl said:


> it was done to draw attention to Cambridge (Galt's)history in the woollen trade at one time in the late 1800's to the 1970's we had 5 working woolen mills, and Galt is known for it's 3 bridges and church spiers, downtown.All knitters /crocheters could donate their work for the "covered bridge" project.


Now THAT is an acceptable reason!!!


----------



## Dorisgran (May 8, 2013)

OK = maybe I'm biting off a bit more than I can choose - so what is a yarn bombing?? Why would anyone want to bomb yarn - whatszit??? Dorisgran


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

amazing - thanks for sharing


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

:roll: Some people just don't have enuf to do.


----------

